# Phoenix Gold MX3i 3-way crossover



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Phoenix Gold MX3i 3-way crossover

I purchased this for a project that never happened; it is in superb condition and includes the original box, manual and remote low-pass level control. It is a three-way continuously variable crossover with 24db per octave slopes. It can be used as a 2-way or 3-way crossover.

The manual can be found here for wiring & full specifications: http://download.phoenixphorum.com/Manuals/Processors/Crossovers/MX3i_manual.pdf


----------

